# E82 2010 120d msport airbag fault



## garethrichards23 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi , my 1 series coupe has an airbag fault for stage 2 passenger side airbag , yet only has a single stage airbag , how do I code out the stage 2 . Any help would be appreciated 🙂


----------

